# cadian colour schemes



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all just a quick question, cadians are they all have the same colour schemes, or are there a different variety to there colours. and sources that expand on them would be great, cheers


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Cadian Shock Troops

A link to the Warhammer 40k wiki. All the way down at the bottom of the page there are a lot of different color schemes. 'Expanding' on why an army uses a certain camouflage is kind self-explanatory, to not be as noticeable in certain environments. The 8th Cadian alone has four different color schemes down there.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

See if you can get your hands on the old Guard Codex, it has a whole selection of cadians in different colour schemes, each from different regiments of cadia or different campaigns on the planets around the cadian gate.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok cool might try and get hold a copy that codex on ebay.

Edited:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What you do outside of these boards is your business. However if you are going to commit IP Infringement do not mention in here as it breaks Heresy's rules and could land us in trouble with GW's legal team. Do it again and you'll be getting an infraction. I would also amend your post before an Orange name sees it and does it for you.


----------

